# Minnesota Sports scores



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

For those of you that are interested in Minnesota high school sports results and schedules please check out www.minnesota-scores.com

This site keeps track of the results and schedules from 8 sports and is broken up into class, section and conference results.

We also have an unbiased ranking system similar to the BCS. This ranking system is used for all 8 sports. Last year 7 of the 8 highest ranked teams in the boys and girls state tournaments took first. The last two years it has been more accurate at predicting football winners than the coaches seedings.

Thanks.

Scott
Minnesota-Scores.com


----------

